# Just Curious!



## PrincessSilvera

Just curious if anyone here plays with hand drums, like Djembe, Darbuka, tablas, etc, and maybe some techniques that you might use.

I've been messing around with these three, they're a blast to play with acoustics or not too loud amps when you don't have a drum set available or you want a different sound


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

I play the darbuka! I have one of those ones with sharp corners at the top rather than sloping sides. I think it is Turkish and European style, and the other is Arabic. My main interest is Balkan folk but I can't find many websites for this so I get my rhythms from here: http://www.maqamworld.com/rhythms.html .

I have a set of tablas but I haven't learnt to play them yet. They seem much harder than the darbuka.


----------



## kennyshafard

Oh I have flirted with drumsticks myself but that was when I was very little. I never got any better at it then Joey Tribiany so I just quit.


----------



## Noiseman433

I regularly play tabla (Egyptian tabla, that is--the Arabic version of the Turkish darbuka) in my Arabic group and occasionally with my world music group. I've been doing more and more with Central Asian and Middle Eastern frame drums and techniqies.


----------

